# Top 5 "long distance" road bikes under $2500



## AythanNyah09

I wanted to ask the opinions of many on the "top" 5 choices of long-distance road bikes for under $2500. I will plan to go test ride them and make my choice from there. I dont care if its CF, AL, or Steel frame. thx.


----------



## Donn12

The three I considered were Canondale Synapse carbon 5, Specialized Roubaix and Cervelo RS. I went with the Cervelo because it felt both sharper and smoother to me. You could also try a Cervelo R3 if you want something a little sharper.


----------



## NJBiker72

I agree with Donn12 but would have to add the Giant Defy Advanced to that list. Curious about the Trek Domane as well.


----------



## aureliajulia

Specialized Tarmac carbon with SRAM.


----------



## taralon

Donn12 said:


> The three I considered were Canondale Synapse carbon 5, Specialized Roubaix and Cervelo RS. I went with the Cervelo because it felt both sharper and smoother to me. You could also try a Cervelo R3 if you want something a little sharper.


All of these plus the aluminum models of similar geometry, and the Trek Madone. Personally a lot of my dislike of my aluminum framed Secteur (mostly road vibration numbing my hands) disappeared with 25mm tires running at a lower pressure.


----------



## abadyam

Scott CR1


----------



## xls

There's also the Look 566 and a Raleigh Revenio.

I rode all of the bikes suggested so far and bought the Cervelo R3. Got a good deal ending up a teeny bit over your budget. I <3 my R3.  I *almost* bought the Look. Oddly, one thing I didn't like about it was the look :ihih:  (red / white color scheme).


----------



## Mr. Versatile

I'd add the Giant Defy, too. I have a Defy Advanced & rode it across the US this spring. I also have a Specialized SWorks Roubaix, but I took the Giant Defy on the trip because I like it better.


----------



## AythanNyah09

So what we have is: (all prices are lbs prices)
1. Cervelo RS - SRAM Rival - $2600
2. Cannondale Synapse Carbon 5 - 105 (5700) $1800
3. Specialized Roubaix - Apex $2200
4. Trek Madone - 4.6c WSD $2200
5. Giant Defy Advanced - Defy Advance 2 Ultegra $3050. (Are the Defy Composites worth it?)
6. Specialized Tarmac Carbon - Apex $2200 (Is this really an endurance bike?)
7. Look 566 - Looks great but dont know how to find a local shop to Orange County, CA.
8. Raliegh Revenio - Cant confirm pricing yet.
9. Scott CR1 - Elite w/ Rival $2600 or Team w/105 $2150.


----------



## tihsepa

For 2500 you can build your own best bike. 

Pretty easy to build a very nice bike with a full Ultegra group for that kind of money. Then it will be yours, all yours.


----------



## NJBiker72

AythanNyah09 said:


> So what we have is: (all prices are lbs prices)
> 1. Cervelo RS - SRAM Rival - $2600
> 2. Cannondale Synapse Carbon 5 - 105 (5700) $1800
> 3. Specialized Roubaix - Apex $2200
> 4. Trek Madone - 4.6c WSD $2200
> 5. Giant Defy Advanced - Defy Advance 2 Ultegra $3050. (Are the Defy Composites worth it?)
> 6. Specialized Tarmac Carbon - Apex $2200 (Is this really an endurance bike?)
> 7. Look 566 - Looks great but dont know how to find a local shop to Orange County, CA.
> 8. Raliegh Revenio - Cant confirm pricing yet.
> 9. Scott CR1 - Elite w/ Rival $2600 or Team w/105 $2150.


The Tarmac is not an endurance bike. But it is a great bike. I have ridden mine 75 miles and plan to do a century on it in September. 

Your question on the giants. I think they are as good as any others. 

You might be able to get that price down a bit by going with a defy advanced 3. Not sure Ultra makes much difference over whatever he next step down is currently (Rival or 105 - personally would prefer Rival)


----------



## AythanNyah09

tihsepa said:


> For 2500 you can build your own best bike.
> 
> Pretty easy to build a very nice bike with a full Ultegra group for that kind of money. Then it will be yours, all yours.


I really dont even know how much less know which parts to pick. My few times trying it have all been failures and reaching the $2500 psuedo cap. Frame + Group normally gets me in the $2k range all ready.

I would rather buy a whole set and hope I can find either a close out or just a "no tax and some accessories" if I purchase a new bike. But thanks for the thought! :thumbsup:


----------



## AythanNyah09

1. Cervelo RS - SRAM Rival - $2600 ??? (It seems that a lot of stores are out of stock and I literally have to order the bike to even test ride it.)
2. Specialized Roubaix - Apex $2200 (I like the "Expert" but the store had all 3 Expert/Ultegra, Elite/105 and the Tiagra groups. But the Expert with the cables on the inside frame was a nice ride but way out of price range.
3. Cannondale Synapse Carbon 5 - 105 (5700) $1800 (This has been the clear cut winner for ride and price so far. Just dont like the mix of 105 parts and the lower end parts.)
4. Giant Defy Advanced - Defy Advance 2 105 $2500. (I rode the Ultegra and Im curious how much of a difference is Ultegra versus 105 (5700)?)
5. Trek Madone - 4.6c WSD $2200 - A bit pricey in comparison to the rest of them.


----------



## lolpierandom

tihsepa said:


> For 2500 you can build your own best bike.
> 
> Pretty easy to build a very nice bike with a full Ultegra group for that kind of money. Then it will be yours, all yours.




I've never heard of building bikes to save money, because you usually don't...

Plus grippy + frame easily runs 2k even on bargains, decent wheels and cockpit add loads more.


----------



## aureliajulia

The Synapse is a relaxed geometry bike, whereas the Tarmac is aggressive. In fact, the Roubiaux is relaxed. Goes back ad forth with a lot of others, too. What is your riding style? Have you had the chance to ride any of these bikes? You can't tell anything without a test-ride.

If you'd consider steel, how about a nice Jamis Quest? Also, look at the Jamis carbon frames. Jamis makes great bikes for good prices.


----------



## PJ352

My thoughts are.... don't consider a bike you can't test ride and don't order one to test ride unless there's no commitment on your part to purchase from that LBS.

I'd be curious to know what specifically you see as the problem with the Synapse' specs. Also, you don't say much about your riding impressions of the Roubaix's that were in your price range.

Re: Ultegra versus 105, the differences are very minor. Finish and slightly lower weight is about all that separates those two groups.

IMO, there are better choices on your list than the Trek Madones.

Lastly, I'll second the Jamis Quest suggestion. Nice all 'rounder.


----------



## AythanNyah09

@PJ - The lbs asked if i put a full deposit down and then they will purchase it from Cervelo. If I dont like it... then i can get a refund. But from what Im reading and hearing from others... RS is high up there on the list. Of course, I have no intention to go in blind with out a test ride.

The Synapse that I have seen so far have the 105 levers and derailleurs but a Tiagra cassette and FSA cranks. I was thinking it would be 100% 105.

Thanks for answering the Ultegra versus 105 item. Im not really worried about a few ounces.

The Specialized Roubaix was a "decent' ride. I rode the Tiagra frame and it literally "creaked" (like walking on a wooden floor) during my test ride. I also noticed it a little bit with the Ultegra frame... and what concerned me the most is that when I "U-turned"... the pedals hit the floor. Either I need to learn how to turn a bike or I really didnt think that was normal.

@Aure - My riding style has been and wants to be endurance. Im purely looking to go for that 100m+ ride. I dont need speed... I just want to be able to make it back in one piece. lol I have considered steel before... Torelli frame with Veloce group but I am wondering if I can get an equivalent CF bike for the same price? Ill look into the Jamis Quest. Thx.


----------



## PJ352

AythanNyah09 said:


> @PJ - The lbs asked if i put a full deposit down and then they will purchase it from Cervelo. If I dont like it... then i can get a refund. But from what Im reading and hearing from others... RS is high up there on the list. Of course, I have no intention to go in blind with out a test ride.


My opinions... as long as the shop will issue a full refund if you decide against the Cervelo, that's fine. Some shops are willing to order (with a deposit) but only issue store credit if that particular bike isn't purchased. Just make sure you know the facts before agreeing. 

As far as what you're reading/ hearing from others re: the RS, it's great to garner opinions, but don't let them overly influence your decision. Test ride the bike (out on the roads) and objectively compare it to others. 



AythanNyah09 said:


> The Synapse that I have seen so far have the 105 levers and derailleurs but a Tiagra cassette and FSA cranks. I was thinking it would be 100% 105.


I'm not pushing you towards the C'dale by any means, but as a package, it actually compares quite well to many others on the market. The FSA crankset isn't tops, but in this bikes market segment, it (or a similar level crankset) is the norm. The Tiagra cassette is a non-issue, IMO. It's a wearable item and (again) except for finish/ weight, it'll function as well as 105. 



AythanNyah09 said:


> The Specialized Roubaix was a "decent' ride. I rode the Tiagra frame and it literally "creaked" (like walking on a wooden floor) during my test ride. I also noticed it a little bit with the Ultegra frame... and what concerned me the most is that when I "U-turned"... the pedals hit the floor. Either* I need to learn how to turn a bike* or I really didnt think that was normal.


The creaking isn't at all normal or inherent to Roubaix's. There are a number of reasons for this, including improper assembly/ adjustment.

Similar goes for the pedal clearance. There's nothing inherently different about the Roubaix's to cause this. Put those pedals on another bike and turn sharply and they'll scrape. Key is knowing to keep the inside pedal around the 12 position when turning.


----------



## seacoaster

Pay attention to the tire size and pressure when comparing bikes. Cannondale made 25 mm tires standard on the Synapse this year. I don't know what the other bikes use, but I'll guess 23 mm.

I'm riding an aluminum Synapse with 25 mm tires, and I'm quite happy with the ride. I tested both a carbon and aluminum Synapse when I made the purchase. and went with the aluminum frame but had the LBS swap the 23 mm tires for 25 mm tires. As best as my butt can remember the ride of the carbon Synapse, the aluminum Synapse with 25 mm tires at a lower pressure rides as least as smooth as the carbon with 23 mm tires.


----------



## NJBiker72

seacoaster said:


> Pay attention to the tire size and pressure when comparing bikes. Cannondale made 25 mm tires standard on the Synapse this year. I don't know what the other bikes use, but I'll guess 23 mm.
> 
> I'm riding an aluminum Synapse with 25 mm tires, and I'm quite happy with the ride. I tested both a carbon and aluminum Synapse when I made the purchase. and went with the aluminum frame but had the LBS swap the 23 mm tires for 25 mm tires. As best as my butt can remember the ride of the carbon Synapse, the aluminum Synapse with 25 mm tires at a lower pressure rides as least as smooth as the carbon with 23 mm tires.


Roubaix are also 25 and fit up to 28. I have 28's on my Secteur and it does make for a smooth ride.


----------



## asindc

I just bought a Felt Z5 and I am pleased so far with the comfort and ride. Felts have a solid reputation for 'bang for the buck' models and the Z Series is very popular among roadies looking for comfortable rides that can sprint a bit if pushed. The Z5 is the first in that line that offers carbon fiber frame rather than aluminum, something I strongly suggest you consider for long-distance riding. That's not to say that you cannot find an aluminum that will be comfortable over the long haul, but I personally think your chances are better with carbon fiber. The 2012 Z5 was priced at $2,300. The 2013 Felts will likely be available next month.


----------



## AythanNyah09

If I had to re-order this list... I would put it as:

1. Cannondale Synapse Carbon 5 - 105 (5700) $1800 (Thx PJ352 for giving me advice on the concerns. Overall, I still think its the biggest bang for the buck and I can still afford to get upgraded wheels. But, it wasnt the best of rides but that statement has not substantial backing other than... "I havent rode back to back on a different bike. [Ride rating - 6 of 10]) 
2. Giant Defy Advanced - Defy Advance 2 105 $2500. (Great Ride. Especially since Ive found the 105 group set for the lower price. According to the website... there isnt an Giant Defy Advanced 3. But I did find the Defy Advanced 2 with 105s. [Ride rating - 7of 10])
3. Cervelo RS - SRAM Rival - $2600 ??? (I havent even rode this bike yet but I did try the R3. R3 is really nice and Im being told that the only difference is lighter and a 1cm headtube (lower) height. [Ride rating - 8 of 10])
4. Felt Z5 $2300 - (This one felt good but not that good. It only comes in one color (RED) and the asian wife says "Red is bad!" Ya ya... i know but it will always be in the back of the mind. [Ride rating - 7 of 10])
5. Specialized Roubaix - Apex $2200 (I just didnt like the creaking... it kinda bothered me. [Ride rating - 5 of 10])

My ratings are solely my opinion so far and unfortunately if the bike at the LBS was a bad setup or bad assembly... then all I can do is say... that sucks for them bc they gave me that impression.

Now Im trying to work with all of the LBS but some have... pay no tax month or 10% on purchase for credit on accessories or throw in a fitting plus of the other things.

That does make me ask one question... What does a "fitting" mean? I understand it is important but there is one shop that says... "Our store can fit you" versus "We have a PRO Fitter that we work with."


----------



## PJ352

AythanNyah09 said:


> What does a "fitting" mean? I understand it is important but there is one shop that says... "Our store can fit you" versus "We have a PRO Fitter that we work with."


Can you clarify this? Is the_ same_ shop making the same statements or are they two different LBS's, one saying we can fit you, the other saying they work with a pro fitter?


----------



## NJBiker72

Two things.

Sounds like your favorite ride was the aggressive geo R3. You May want to try other bikes in this category. 

I thought I wanted a roubaix or defy until I tried a super six. After that tried a few others and ended up with a tarmac. I am not a racer but i love the aggressive handling and quickness of the bike. 

On the fit. I think the difference is that any good shop will fit and tune a bike when you buy it but a pro fitting is more detailed and will usually cost a few bucks. The base level is good for most.


----------



## AythanNyah09

@PJ - I asked the question on this thread. http://forums.roadbikereview.com/be...its-important-but-what-difference-286097.html In summary, LBS A said Ill throw in a fitting versus LBS B said I can discount you on a "PRO Fitter".

@NJBiker - The ride of the R3 was the smoothest and Im reading as much as I can about specific differences. Im definitely chasing after the "endurance" geometry primarily of my end goals. Im sure a more aggressive bike is great for the short runs... Im just worried at once I hit the 50m+ mark... that slight difference of geometry will make the difference. And the R3 was just an example to find what size RS I am looking for. Im sure there are major differences like the upgraded wheel set that can make a difference but thats the part im trying to gleen from others. R3 versus RS geometry are very little differences. But does 1cm make it into an aggressive geometry versus a comfort geometry. When they are both styled as "endurance" bikes.

Overall, I really wanted to stay simple and not pay the higher mid-level price for a bike at this time. and get that higher entry level-ish one.


----------



## NJBiker72

I just mentioned it because I was sure I knew what i wanted until a good guy at a lbs showed me that i wanted something different. 

Fwiw. I rode 75 miles on the tarmac shortly after getting it. Done plenty of 60-70 mile rides on it. Plan on doing the grand fondo September at 106 and have no concerns.


----------



## SprinterX

I was shopping for an endurance bike also til I test rode a Tarmac. Managed to find a barely riden used 2011 Tarmac SL3 with full Ultegra and Fulcrum 4 wheels for a great price. Swapped out the oem 23mm tires for some 25mm Conti GP4000s. With tp just under 100psi I find she rides very well. Done many 50+ rides and building. Pick what feels best to you and good luck with your choice.


----------



## easyridernyc

roubaix 105 should bring you in right at 2500. read the reviews and compare, probably the best in class

edit

roubaix 105 is actually more like roubaix elite. 2750, plus tax close to the full 3g monty. bit more than 2500, but worth it, that is a really, really nice bike, it can handle your big butt and keep you relatively comfortable on the long haul. but also go up up and away when you put the hammer down. roubaix is designed specifically for what you're looking for. not so much with the cannondale, cervelo, trek, etc. _specifically_, i say...

plus, the thing with spesh is the pass "down" technology from their upper end frames, that builds in a lot of value. and, i think, justifies spending a bit more for a baseline group like 105. that frame is effin nice, bro, way better than synapse or composite defy, the cervelo maybe not so much, but i would wonder whether how much upside you get with the rs the heavier the rider gets. i suspect that the rs is designed to maximize performance when the rider weighs in at 130-135 lbs, its a bike built for racing, pretty much. no, it's not going to shatter and split apart when you get on at 150 or 160 lbs, but its probably a lot less efficient the bigger the rider gets. notwithstanding the bracket, i would wonder about lateral stability/comfort/efficiency for the older clyde over the long haul.

wheels can be also be important, fulcrum six pretty good on the roub, probably better than the shim 5's (1880, man that is heavy) on the rs, maybe way. but you always can upgrade later and have an even nicer bike if you find a good deal on a wheelset. because of its inherent value and the quality of its construction, the spesh will accomodate that upgrade...


----------



## sete

I suggest you also try the Trek Domane. I just got the 4.5 and it is very very smooth.I haven't ridden it for longer than 25 miles yet, but my ass in thanking me profusely.


----------



## ohheyitzjon

Maybe a Fuji Gran Fondo 2.0 with a set of Mavic SL's or Zipp 101's or Dish out a little more for a Bianchi Sempre Force build


----------



## aureliajulia

AythanNyah09 said:


> @PJ - The lbs asked if i put a full deposit down and then they will purchase it from Cervelo. If I dont like it... then i can get a refund. But from what Im reading and hearing from others... RS is high up there on the list. Of course, I have no intention to go in blind with out a test ride.
> 
> The Synapse that I have seen so far have the 105 levers and derailleurs but a Tiagra cassette and FSA cranks. I was thinking it would be 100% 105.
> 
> Thanks for answering the Ultegra versus 105 item. Im not really worried about a few ounces.
> 
> The Specialized Roubaix was a "decent' ride. I rode the Tiagra frame and it literally "creaked" (like walking on a wooden floor) during my test ride. I also noticed it a little bit with the Ultegra frame... and what concerned me the most is that when I "U-turned"... the pedals hit the floor. Either I need to learn how to turn a bike or I really didnt think that was normal.
> 
> @Aure - My riding style has been and wants to be endurance. Im purely looking to go for that 100m+ ride. I dont need speed... I just want to be able to make it back in one piece. lol I have considered steel before... Torelli frame with Veloce group but I am wondering if I can get an equivalent CF bike for the same price? Ill look into the Jamis Quest. Thx.


Components don't affect the frame set. I realize you were probably just trying to differentiate between the two, but that has no bearing.

If the frames flexed (creaked), it could be the size or style of the rider. A larger or very powerful rider could make a frame-set flex more. You might need something a little stiffer. A frame that turns to a wet noodle won't have good power-transfer; may be other issues, too. Some race bikes, but not all, have stiffer frames. (A lot of very small women have the opposite problem, race-bikes too stiff).

Steel's looking like a great option. (Love love love steel! So smoooooth!). There are steel frame-sets that have a lot of flex too, but they are stronger than carbon, so perhaps would mitigate that issue.


----------



## PJ352

aureliajulia said:


> If the frames flexed (creaked), it could be the size or style of the rider. A larger or very powerful rider could make a frame-set flex more. You might need something a little stiffer. A frame that turns to a wet noodle won't have good power-transfer; may be other issues, too. Some race bikes, but not all, have stiffer frames. (A lot of very small women have the opposite problem, race-bikes too stiff).
> 
> Steel's looking like a great option. (Love love love steel! So smoooooth!). There are steel frame-sets have a lot of flex too, but they are stronger than carbon, so perhaps would mitigate that issue.


I disagree with much of this. CF frames might suffer a failure, but unless they're on the verge of failure they don't generally creak because of a riders weight. They creak because of a component or sub-assembly issue. And Roubaix's specifically aren't know for their lack of rigidity.

And as much as I share your love of steel, generally (and factually) speaking, as a frame material it isn't stronger than CF. The opposite is true, with CF having a higher tensile strength and higher STW ratio than steel, with no fatigue limits. Alu being the opposite, having a finite number of stressors before failing.


----------



## Aceismine

I'm also looking for something in this catagory to get my dad started cycling, he's been borrowing bikes and it's finally time to take the plunge. Since he's 62 (but in fantastic shape) we wanted something a little more 'relaxed.' He's ridden the Synapse and Roubaix, what else should I put him on before he decides?


----------



## PJ352

Aceismine said:


> I'm also looking for something in this catagory to get my dad started cycling, he's been borrowing bikes and it's finally time to take the plunge. Since he's 62 (but in fantastic shape) we wanted something a little more 'relaxed.' He's ridden the Synapse and Roubaix, what else should I put him on before he decides?


Giant Defy, Jamis Quest (steel), some Trek's are offered with taller head tubes, Cervelo RS, Felt Z series.... to name but a few.


----------



## bayAreaDude

Try a cervelo s2. No less comfortable than the rs or r3 to me but feels faster. I went with the s2 for myself.


----------



## wooglin

My long distance bike is a Surly Cross Check. About $1200 I think. Comfortable, braze-ons for racks and fenders, room for big fat tires. Good for when you're on the bike all day long and more. For centuries pretty much anything will work.


----------



## AythanNyah09

@ACE - If you can... I would wait for a month or two and get in on those "close-outs". If you are looking for the most comfortable bike... then I thought the Jamis Quest was it. Its steel and I would describe the ride like "butter... its so smooth". I didnt like it for my tastes because I think its not as comfortable bike for the 100m+. But of course, I cant say that for a fact! I also tried the 2011 Cervelo RS and wow! That is why I wanted a 2012 RS but they are being discontinued. So, getting on on a closeout will be hard because you would be lucky to find a store with one in stock. 

I just pulled the trigger today and I picked up an R3 and Im happy with my decision. I found a store that had a 2011 RS in my size and an R5 in my size and with luck... I found a B&M store that had the 2012 R3 Rival bike for $800 less than what other stores are offering it for... MSRP. I didnt want to miss it and my LBS matched the deal and I pulled the trigger!


----------



## PJ352

AythanNyah09 said:


> I just pulled the trigger today and I picked up an R3 and Im happy with my decision.


Wow... congrats!! _Nice bike!!_

When you get it post some pics, otherwise we'll hound you until you do.


----------



## ohheyitzjon

AythanNyah09 said:


> @ACE - If you can... I would wait for a month or two and get in on those "close-outs". If you are looking for the most comfortable bike... then I thought the Jamis Quest was it. Its steel and I would describe the ride like "butter... its so smooth". I didnt like it for my tastes because I think its not as comfortable bike for the 100m+. But of course, I cant say that for a fact! I also tried the 2011 Cervelo RS and wow! That is why I wanted a 2012 RS but they are being discontinued. So, getting on on a closeout will be hard because you would be lucky to find a store with one in stock.
> 
> I just pulled the trigger today and I picked up an R3 and Im happy with my decision. I found a store that had a 2011 RS in my size and an R5 in my size and with luck... I found a B&M store that had the 2012 R3 Rival bike for $800 less than what other stores are offering it for... MSRP. I didnt want to miss it and my LBS matched the deal and I pulled the trigger!



Congrats!!! Be sure to post a pic!:thumbsup:


----------



## AythanNyah09

Ill make sure I will. 

PJ352 and everyone... thank you for your constructive comments. Im glad i joined the forums. Im sure they are all repeat questions but I wanted to say TYVM.:thumbsup:


----------



## mpre53

Aceismine said:


> I'm also looking for something in this catagory to get my dad started cycling, he's been borrowing bikes and it's finally time to take the plunge. Since he's 62 (but in fantastic shape) we wanted something a little more 'relaxed.' He's ridden the Synapse and Roubaix, what else should I put him on before he decides?


If he's in fantastic shape, have him test ride a couple of more aggressive geometry models, too. He may find that he prefers them. Age has nothing to do with it. Fitness and flexibility are more important.

I'm 59 and I prefer the less upright riding posture. I'm not as flexible as I was in my late 20s when I could place both palms flat on the floor bent over with straight legs, but I can still touch all my knuckles without bending my knees.


----------



## PJ352

AythanNyah09 said:


> PJ352 and everyone... thank you for your constructive comments. Im glad i joined the forums. Im sure they are all repeat questions but I wanted to say TYVM.:thumbsup:


Not a problem. Glad to have helped and I'm glad it ultimately worked out for you. 

Feel free to ask 'repeat questions'. Many here are long term enthusiasts and any excuse to talk about cycling related topics is a good one. :thumbsup:


----------



## easyridernyc

yeah no doubt...nice bike. gr88at deal, well done. good luck and have fun...


----------



## WesternCTRoadie

AythanNyah09...A few additional thoughts to add into the mix. Endurance is a function of comfort & conditioning. You are on your own on the conditioning front! Comfort is a function of frame, seat, wheels and proper fitting. A number of very good "comfort" bikes have been suggested by others in this forum. Generally the frame geometry of these bikes are similar; taller head tube, longer wheel base, more flex in the seat stays, etc. I rode many of these bikes when I was looking for a new bike last year but the Cervelo RS really talked to me and I have loved every mile on it. That said, be prepared to swap out the seat (the Fizik Pave sucks), possibly the cassette (12-25 limits most bikers abilities in hills), and eventually the wheels. People seem to overlook the importance of wheels in ride comfort and the Shimano R500's that come with the Cervelo are bare minimum where as wheels on some of the other bikes are a step-up and may suit you fine. Finally, proper fitting makes all the difference in the world so make sure you buy from a competent LBS. As mentioned, they are discontinuing the Cervelo RS but you can still find them. However, you'll likely not find a deal and once you add-in some of the above changes, you are way outside your target price. So probably your best value is a bike from one of the bigger companies...Cannondale Synapse (my 2nd choice), Trek, Specialized, Giant (probably your best value). Good luck!


----------



## BostonG

Just pick up a copy of any Bicycling Magazine ever published and you will have your answer 

Congrats on the new ride.


----------



## Digger51

I think you said you are in Orange County..Is that Claifornia or Florida? If California call Incycle regarding the Cervelo. IMHO you can go long distance on a "comfort" bike or on a "race geometry" bike. I ride a BMC RM01 and it is not a "comfort" bike but I have done 2 centuries on it with no problems. I like the more responsive feel of this type bike.

Try a BMC at A road Bike 4 U in Irvine. They make a great bike. Kings Bike Shop in Seal Beach carries the Scott line. Yo might like the Scott bike. Adrenaline Bikes in Tustin Carry Bianchis and they custom build every frame. You might be able to get yourself into a Bianchi at Adrenaline.

The major bike manufactuers make great bikes, but some of the smaller one make as good or better bikes, so try as many as you can.


----------



## PKS123

*Imo*

I just got a 2011 Tarmac Elite Apex for $1599 and another LBS has a 2012 TARMAC APEX MID COMPACT for $1699... you can easily have either completely set up with nice carbon pedals and carbon bottom shoes for well under $2500... prices are similar for entry level Roubaix...


----------



## easyridernyc

PKS123 said:


> I just got a 2011 Tarmac Elite Apex for $1599 and another LBS has a 2012 TARMAC APEX MID COMPACT for $1699... you can easily have either completely set up with nice carbon pedals and carbon bottom shoes for well under $2500... prices are similar for entry level Roubaix...


a tarmac for 1600 bucks, i was gonna say where...


----------

